
Feds Pulled Someone Out Of A Movie For Wearing Google Glass - rosser
http://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/feds-pulled-someone-out-movie-wearing-google-glass
======
rosser
Submitted because this article is the closest thing I've yet seen to
confirmation that Feds were involved in this story.

~~~
krapp
"Movie theft is something we take very seriously, and our theater managers
contact the Motion Picture Association of America anytime it's suspected that
someone may be illegally recording content on screen. While we're huge fans of
technology and innovation, wearing a device that has the capability to record
video is not appropriate at the movie theatre. At AMC Easton 30 last weekend,
a guest was questioned for possible movie theft after he was identified
wearing a recording device during a film. The presence of this recording
device prompted an investigation by the MPAA, which was on site. The MPAA then
contacted Homeland Security, _which oversees movie theft_. The investigation
determined the guest was not recording content." [1](AMC statement - emphasis
mine)

[1][http://www.businessinsider.com/man-interrogated-by-fbi-
for-w...](http://www.businessinsider.com/man-interrogated-by-fbi-for-wearing-
prescription-google-glass-at-the-movies-2014-1)

Assuming this is credible, WHY is the DHS acting as a goon squad for the MPAA?
How exactly does copyright theft represent a threat to the security of the
homeland?

~~~
rosser
_WHY is the DHS acting as a goon squad for the MPAA?_

Because ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement) is one of the Federal
agencies directly tasked with copyrights enforcement, and ICE is part of DHS.
That is: _it 's their job_.

(Note: not saying I agree with it, but as it stands, that's how things work.)

~~~
higherpurpose
And that's mainly because they conflate online piracy with counterfeiting of
products, and that's exactly how MPAA wants it, because they can try pushing
bills that "stop illegal harmful drugs... _and_ also online piracy", like they
tried to do with SOPA.

Same thing with the Pro IP Act that allows US gov to seize .com, .org and .net
domains (much like SOPA proposed), and they seize hundreds of domains every
year for both counterfeiting and online piracy, although when they do it they
make it a much bigger deal about counterfeiting, and they latch the piracy
ones to that operating, because they know people are more likely to agree with
seizing of counterfeiting sites.

